# Roadkill Cafe.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blast, from the past!

*You Kill It, _____________ We Grill It'*










*Meet Our Chef! ______________ Squash 'em Jack*











 
*-ENTREES- You'll Eat Like A Hog Late Night Delight*

Center Line Bovine 4.95
*When You Taste Served Fresh Each*The Chicken 3.95
*OUR DOG Night After Dark* Flat Cat 2.95Thumper-on-the-bumper 3.95 Slab of Lab 2.95 Rack of Raccoon 3.95

*Taste of The Wild Side* Pit Bull Pot Pie 1.95 Smear of Deer 4.95* "Still in The Hide" *Cocker Cutlets 3.95
Awesome Possum 1.95 Shar-Pei Fillet 5.95 Cheap Sheep $ .43Chunk of Skunk 1.95 Snippet of Smidgen Pigeon 1.95
Whippet 4.50 *GUESS* Road Toad 1.65 Collie Hit By *That Mess!*
Snake 'N' Bake A Trolley 3.95 *A Daily Special Treat.* Snake 2.25 German Shepherd Swirl Squirrel 1.55 Pie 3.95
*If You Can Guess*Rigor Mortis Round of Hound 4.25 *What It Is.....* Tortoise 6.75 *...You Eat It For,* *FREE!*

--------------------- *Side Orders* -------------------------
Bowl of Mole .38 Splat of Cat .45 Square of Hare .68Link of Mink 1.07 Spoon of **** .32 Gizzard of Lizard .98Platter of Bladder .48 Squish of Fish .13 Pinch of Finch 1.37Broth of Moth .17 Fork of Stork .21 Hurled of Squirrel .96Chin of Hen .13

*Side orders by Squash 'em Dan* *--------------------- Some State Menu Items ------------------**Illinois *
*Texas*Pavement Possum 9.95 2 - Step Terrier 8.50Served on a bun, this Step 1, We hit, Step 2, You eat it.beast is awesome.
*Missouri New Mexico* "Show Me" ****zu 7.75 Chihuahua Chili 7.95A hairy little treat with A Southwest delight that shiversfuzzy little feet. when it bites.
*Kansas Arizona*Curbside Kitty 10.50 "Grand Canyon" Cougar 10.50A little bitty, bite size A big mountain cat, that you'llkitty. eat till you're fat.

*Oklahoma California*Airbrake Owl 7.75 Cream - O - Kitty 9.95 --------

----- *From The Bar, Your Drink is our Delight! *-----------

*Crank Case Slip 1.59 *
*Radiator Green 1.69 Transmission Grind 1.79*Blended with Road A Blend of Prestone The finest ground fanOil and squirrel, and Zerex with a dash belt rubber, a dash ofPoured over Ice of Scorpion Venom squished turtle juice,or straight up! over crushed ice. blended with the finniest tranie fluid. This comes straight up.
*The Bucket Delight 3.95 Green Spin for the Kids .69* We Prairie everything that Only the best fogs in the blenderis left over from the night will do here! Mixed with a few before, with just a touch road Toads to give it that great of gravel mixed in! poured taste! Served over ice, 18oz. class.over a 1 gallon bucket ofice. You finnish this and it is on the house! Note: All ingredients are sucked right up from your favorite Highway to you! *You Bar Tender is Blind Bob* *---------------*

*--------- Cowboy Menu ---------------------*

*"Cowboy cooking It ain't bad looking"*
*Deerly Departed Off - Road Delights*
No-Luck Buck 4.95 High Speed Special 2.95Just can't duck a truck. What's that, a cat?!Big Bagged Stag 5.95 Bad-Brake Steaks 1.95Don't gag on your stag. Some possum, some snakes.Too-slow Doe 4.95 One-Eyed Dog 3.25Had one lane to go. Hit in the fog - Found on a log.Long Gone Fawn 3.50 Off the Roof Hoof 1.85Found dead on your lawn. Tried jumping but goofed.No Fear Deer 6.75 Gunk of Skunk 4.25Just had a bad year. Sun-ripened and shrunk.Roadside Remnants .15 Varmint Vittles 1.95Deathers and leathers - Guts galore, you'll want more.Stand back in hot weather. It's A Kitty 2.70

*Rodeo Rejects* What a pity -- looks real bad and kind a sh..er, um...flat. Buckaroo Quarter Horse Highway Hash 1.25with fried Onions, Starts with a crash.of Course 3.55 Caddie "Grilled" Patty 1.507 - Course Swayback Horse 6.95 Some poor little critter just1 big steamin' plate went kersplatty.with a 6 pack. Beer -
Basted Steer *Summer time Treats*Hit from the rear 3.60
*It's Some Kinda Meat.*Horse Hocks - Sidewinder Stew - the Other Red Meat 4.95 bronco buster then dusted with musted 4.55
*Weakly Special* Last - Year's Steer - it tastes a mite queer, dried in the hide, Mangled Mule Cruel 2.80 not boiled or fried 3.80You'll drool like a fool. *Meal - In - A - Bag* Don't gag on yer nag.... Our cookin's so good, we just had to bag! 2.75


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

My old Losi XXX-T had a custom painted body with the tag line - You kill'em, we grill'em - on it. This is an oldy but a goody!!

Nice find Biff!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This goes back many years Paul. A guy named Dan White was the original grill master. Biggy will be taking some photos soon of a Blue Taco, and a Frogleg Margarita. LOL


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lot's of Fun Times were had.*

:ac550: Here goes nothing!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yum!*

YUM,







YUM!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*A little light on the frogleg!*

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is it just me? I just see a green box reading link not permitted. Whatcha do Biggy? LOL


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Me too Biff. Biggy double check the link and try again my friend!

PD2


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Gary you owe me an appology, that is not me in your TTT thread. note the comma in the name on the thread.

Some jerk is trying to be me. I like your signature. Be yourself, everyone else is taken! HAAA HAA!

My screen name on there is G.R.Boudreau with the periods. Not the commas.

I will have an order of flat cat to go please!

Thank you 

Gabe


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How am I supposed to know who is who? I also asked nicely by saying please. But you gave me a negative rep there, and now one here. On my freeking site! I tried to be nice to you. Invited you here Gabe. Then you pull some stuff like that.

Your not gonna last long here.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!!!*

They showed up when I posted them!!!????????

I'll post the links then!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> How am I supposed to know who is who? I also asked nicely by saying please. But you gave me a negative rep there, and now one here. On my freeking site! I tried to be nice to you. Invited you here Gabe. Then you pull some stuff like that.
> 
> Your not gonna last long here.


hey gary....i'm not defending gabe (don't know him that well) and i don't mean to get in the middle of this, but there does indeed look to be 2 different gabe's on ttt. there is G.R.Boudreau and then there is a G,B.Boudreau (with a comma after the G), both with the same avatar and look almost identical. the gabe with the comma just registered 9/28/05 and only has 4 posts to date. you know our gabe has waaaaaaaay more than 4 posts cause he has lots more to say than just 4 posts worth . it seems that someone is stirring the pot here and trying to start some dookie. i don't know fer sure, but it looks like gabe is telling the truth here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> hey gary....i'm not defending gabe (don't know him that well) and i don't mean to get in the middle of this, but there does indeed look to be 2 different gabe's on ttt. there is G.R.Boudreau and then there is a G,B.Boudreau (with a comma after the G), both with the same avatar and look almost identical. the gabe with the comma just registered 9/28/05 and only has 4 posts to date. you know our gabe has waaaaaaaay more than 4 posts cause he has lots more to say than just 4 posts worth . it seems that someone is stirring the pot here and trying to start some dookie. i don't know fer sure, but it looks like gabe is telling the truth here.


Could be true, but it doesnt change the fact that he came here and gave me a negative reputation thingy which has nothing to do with TTT.

Edit: This is what is posted on that negative rep thing I got. Judge for yourself.

"your a god, now give me some love and give me good karma!"


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> Could be true, but it doesnt change the fact that he came here and gave me a negative reputation thingy which has nothing to do with TTT.
> 
> Edit: This is what is posted on that negative rep thing I got. Judge for yourself.
> 
> "your a god, now give me some love and give me good karma!"


whoa.....sounds like gabe alright. his fingers do seem to let out the clutch sometimes long before his mind is in gear.


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Gary said:


> How am I supposed to know who is who? I also asked nicely by saying please. But you gave me a negative rep there, and now one here. On my freeking site! I tried to be nice to you. Invited you here Gabe. Then you pull some stuff like that.
> 
> Your not gonna last long here.


 What the heck are you talking about? I have only ever given you positive feedback! Dude, it is so obvious that isn't my screen name! G,R.Boudreau is NOT ME! It has a comma. Check his profile, lives in AZ and has been racing 5 years. Does that sound like me?

Basically, the jerks on TTT have been doing there nasty deeds. You can tell when I post. My handle there has G.R.Boudreau like that. That is my SN there. Susan.Boudreaux Gabe.Boudreaux and any other variation IS NOT ME!

POOP!


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

dirtracer1 said:


> whoa.....sounds like gabe alright. his fingers do seem to let out the clutch sometimes long before his mind is in gear.


 LoL! The mind is a terrible thing to LET LOOSE! Gary, if it was negative karma whatever it was intended to be positive! I sent you positive feedback twice here and now I have to spread more love or some stuff like that before I can give you it again!

Sorry if you think that is negative, but it aint!!!!!!

LATERS.........bob


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its a grey box! Yanno what it might be? You dont have enough and the system wont let you give positive reps. Im gonna hit ya one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It did. Your green again.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Back to Roadkill Cafe*

How many of these Blue Tacos do you want?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Happy Hour brings us*

FLOGLEG MARGARITAS!!!!!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh man! Been too long since I've had a Foggy 'Rita! Wheres 'Killer when we need him?


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Gary - I am green with envy!!! Thanks 

Give me 10 servings of this please:
Cream - O - Kitty 9.95 --------

Thank you....um um um good....I love the "Cream - O - Kitty"

Gabe


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

my dad used to eat some off-beat things from time to time.....fried frog legs, gator tail, pickeled pigs feet. i had a turtle burger in key west once back in the late sixties. served up with a slice of key lime pie.....ummmmmmm ummmm good.


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

I would like to refill my order of Cream-O-Kitty please.

Thank you,
Gabe


----------

